# Bizarre Mac Mini - SSD will boot, won't restart



## Tomaso (May 5, 2014)

ACTION - I swapped out the internal HD on my mac mini 2012 with a Kingston V300 240gb SSD. 

ISSUE - Installed Mavericks no problem but when I restart the computer I get the grey screen and it won't boot. 

HOWEVER if I just turn the system off and turn it back on again it boots fine everytime.

TRIED SO FAR - I've reset the PRAM and SUC... at least I think I have reset the SUC, I took the power supply out and counted to 15 then put the power supply back in and counted to 5.

Would love to hear suggestions as this one has me stumped!

Cheers,


----------



## Tomaso (May 5, 2014)

Oh yea! + i've tried swapping out the various USB devices connected as it seems that has caused this issue in the past.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you go into your System Preferences and then "Startup Disk" and make sure the proper disk is selected as the boot disk?


----------



## Tomaso (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me!

It is the only disk visible in there.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You still need to select that disk and save the setting.


----------



## Tomaso (May 5, 2014)

Thanks again guys, i'll try this first thing in the morning.


----------



## Tomaso (May 5, 2014)

Have selected it and restarted but no luck, grey screen appears for a long time then the flashing folder and question mark of annoyance


----------



## Tomaso (May 5, 2014)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is the SUC? Have you tried the SMC? Also try booting from the OS installer and selecting the startup disk from the Utilities menu item. Perhaps with a restart the SSD doesn't report itself so the firmware doesn't know it's there. Could be a hardware issues with that drive. Have you researched to see that the drive is 100% compatible with Macs?


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

Be sure to disable 'put this disk to sleep' in energy settings
that causes problems with SSD drives....just my input on this
I had to do that on my Macbook Pro after I switch the HD to a SSD
kept causing problems until I found that in a blog somewhere


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the Firmware for the Kinsgston drive: Download V300_525fw_Win, for sv300s3 | Kingston Technology


----------

